# Vancouver area tool stores



## ShayM (Jan 3, 2011)

The more advice I read on this forum and elsewhere, the more I think I ought to find a more serious place to buy tools from than Rona. It had never occurred to me that a square wouldn't be square, but I checked the one I bought there after reading a website, and sure enough, no.

Where can I go in the Vancouver area to buy tools that might not be the best of the best, but won't prevent me from doing good work? It's just depressing how much junk that is being sold to the unaware. I'm trying to educate myself the best I can, but I don't have a lot of experience.


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

Try Lee Valley tools on Marine drive.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

KMS Tools as well.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## ShayM (Jan 3, 2011)

I took the square back and tested a bunch of other ones and found another 6" one that was better than the others. Some of them weren't even flat! I've been testing it against different surfaces but it's close enough that I'm not sure because I don't know if I'm testing it against a _perfect_ straight edge. It's hard to check precision measuring equipment without other precision measuring equipment, though I got the idea to rub two straightedges together against a light. Presumably the bumps in the light move in the direction of the less straight one. It's hard to hold them steadily doing this though.

I'll check out these other tool shops and see what they have.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Correcting a Framing square 
Check & Repair A Framing Square - NewWoodworker.com LLC


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

My 4" engineers square from Lee valley is deadly accurate, but man, it really does not help me square up a piece of wood. I am half way through my first acoustic build and I am finding that the most challenging aspect of the whole project. I am in awe of what it takes to make a guitar to spec from a plan.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Matthew said:


> My 4" engineers square from Lee valley is deadly accurate, but man, it really does not help me square up a piece of wood. I am half way through my first acoustic build and I am finding that the most challenging aspect of the whole project. I am in awe of what it takes to make a guitar to spec from a plan.


A well setup jointer and tablesaw is a must. Half of woodworking is machine setup .


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

10-4 on machine set up. I am finding my homemade thickness sander to be invaluable. But yeah the jointer and table saw are boss. I am getting better at squaring up the stock. It just becomes a bit dicey when I am resawing Brazilian on my bandsaw trying to get the most out of it.


----------



## ShayM (Jan 3, 2011)

I went to Lee Valley today and had a look around. There is *so much* stuff to choose from, the majority of which I'd never heard of. The guy at the counter warned me this could get addictive.

For now, I bought a dozuki saw. (This one) I've been cutting some 2x6 boards with it and it seems to do pretty well, though I'm sure I need to work on my sawing technique. I thought the spine would get in the way, but I find it surprisingly useful as an indicator that I'm nearly through the board. I love how compact and light it is. It's also plenty fast enough for my needs, so it saves me buying a circular saw.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

